# Evaluating young dog for IPO or Ring



## msarah (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi, I was wondering what traits you guys look for in a young dog to decide whether he/she would be better suited to Schutzhund/IPO, or one of the ring sports. What might make you decide a young dog is better for one sport over the other? I'm preparing my 12mo for mondioring purely because it looks fun, so it is really my choice, not much to do with the traits of my dog. Anyway just curious.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't say I've evaluated a dog specifically for ring sport, but for me what I look for is basically the same. When I'm looking at a dog for bite work, I'm looking for drives(yes plural), nerve and so on. If they have that they have it. That's the basics. Now body type may come into consideration with ring, but everything else is usually covered under nerve and drive.


----------

